

Google preps identity spotter app - sunsai
http://www.reghardware.com/2011/03/31/google_facial_recognition_app/

======
orangecat
This was just a matter of time, although I expected Facebook to do it first.
Combine it with the heads-up displays in glasses and contacts that we should
be getting in the next 10 years, and we're most of the way to Halting State.

